
Mac Creative Cloud update nukes everything in first hidden folder on boot volume - karlshea
https://twitter.com/backblaze/status/697968656764899328
======
makecheck
I've seen a lot of scripts written in my career and most of them do things
that scare me. It boils down to “explicit is better than implicit”, and there
are too many lazy or careless developers out there.

Another good reason to demand open-source, to have a fighting chance that
someone has proofread what is about to ask for admin privileges.

More than once I've seen people using "rm -Rf" habitually whether the target
is a file _or_ a directory, because it will basically always work (remembering
when to use "rmdir" is apparently hard). Well, great...now the side effects of
using "rm -Rf ${dir}/${file}" where there's an undefined variable are just a
bit ridiculous when all you wanted to do was delete a temporary file.

------
karlshea
Affected me today by screwing up Backblaze's .bzvol folder and disassociating
the volume from the backup service.

Luckily it didn't delete anything vital, and the temporary fix is to just make
a /.aaaaa folder for now.

But what on Earth did Adobe do? How does something like that even happen?

Here are two videos showing the problem:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xKlFO3_j5E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xKlFO3_j5E)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHrhygLKtLQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHrhygLKtLQ)

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> sorry! It took us all day to figure out what the
hell was going on. Kept getting folks writing in, when nothing had changed on
our end. Our Mac dev probably left a dent in his wall from trying to figure it
out. We finally narrowed it down to the ACC update. Then realized that WE were
affected more than most apps simply because .bzvol starts with a "B" and so a
bunch of our users were affected. Likely if a user had a hidden folder with
data in it named anything /.0-/.a that folder's data could have been removed
as well (we tested this). So hopefully they had a backup/hidden folders are
rare and few were affected.

